# Spare Tyre inflation



## impala666 (Oct 26, 2007)

I have a horror of finding the spare tyre flat when needed in an emergency. 

On our 04 A/S Nuevo the spare is kept under the chassis in a very inacessable position. So we hardly ever check the pressure. Yesterday (after 12 months) it was flat.

Have just found "Spairline" online . For £11.95 they supply a 1mt extension tube so you can inflate the spare from the side of the van.

The very helpful lady has promised to send one to me first class today.
She told me that A/S fit these now as standard ...or mabe extras.

Brian


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

*airline*

Is that just an extension to inflate the spare tyre, or does it also have one of those indicators on that changes colour if the pressure drops?


----------



## machilly (Feb 10, 2007)

Ultraseal, get it in all your tyres, I have for the last 5 years (touch wood) never had a puncture....nor a soft or flat tyre

regards


----------



## impala666 (Oct 26, 2007)

<<Is that just an extension to inflate the spare tyre, or does it also have one of those indicators on that changes colour if the pressure drops?>

www.spairline.co.uk/ this will tell u here about it

Would offer to take the Sunbeam off your hands for a small price .
Would even collect it from some where in Oxford.

Brian


----------

